# looking for lease or club around stephens county



## songton_soldier (Jan 29, 2012)

i live in walhalla sc, and am looking for some land in n.e. ga to coon hunt.  will pay lease. during or after deer season lease ok.  thanks    e-mail: songton_soldier@yahoo.com


----------



## songton_soldier (Feb 3, 2012)

lavonia, bowersville, hartwell, toccoa, etc. etc..  ??????? any leases around there?????


----------



## songton_soldier (Feb 9, 2012)

btt


----------



## songton_soldier (Feb 12, 2012)

btt


----------



## songton_soldier (Feb 21, 2012)

btt


----------



## songton_soldier (Feb 25, 2012)

btt


----------

